# Made our first batch of Chevre...



## Guest

Now...what to season it with?

Any suggestions?

Michelle


----------



## Sondra

Well I like natural strawberry jam put some on vanilla waffers and tis like cheese cake (Vicki's idea)
then I use alot of herbs de providence w/ garlic
also like the hot pepper flakes in it too
and an all time favorite is artichokes for a dip


----------



## Sheryl

drizzle raspberry chipotle sauce over it and server on crackers...yummy.


----------



## Sondra

what is raspberry chipotle ?


----------



## Sheryl

its a sauce, kinda like bbq sauce or salad dressing......flavored sauce in a bottle :biggrin

Sheryl


----------



## Leo

I'm an onion dip kinda girl, and love that dill on the chevre. Artichokes sound really good to try though.


----------



## Guest

It was yummy!!!!!

I took it to work and let people try it and I got people wanting to buy it already. LOL

Where can I get some of those plastic 8 oz containers to package my cheese in?


----------



## Guest

> Where can I get some of those plastic 8 oz containers to package my cheese in?


The Deli department of most grocery stores sell them.

Christy


----------



## Guest

Never thought to ask them. LOL

Found these. http://www.pjpmarketplace.com/Plastic-s/64.htm

Still looking.


----------



## Sondra

I also got mine at the deli not very expensive either


----------



## Guest

Is 8 oz pretty much the standard size?


----------



## Sondra

6oz or 8oz I think


----------



## Guest

Brought some to work and people want to order it right now. LOL

Made up 6 differnet kinds. Tossed one in the trash :ick and the other 5 made it to work. :biggrin


----------



## Terri-Lynn

I mostly do herbal flavours but for some reason the idea of strawberries and vanilla wafers has made my mouth water today. What a great idea.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com

taco seasoning
rosemary and dill
cilantro and jalapeno
herbs de provance a little goes a very long way
powdered sugar and fruit (strawberry jam, lemon juice and zest, raspberries, served dipped with vanilla wafers.


----------



## Ashley

Quick question, how do you pronounce chevre? :blush


----------



## Guest

I wondered that myself so I looked it up and this place prounounces it for you, so you have to have sound:

http://www.merriam-webster.com/dictionary/chevre

*MICHELLE*


----------



## Ashley

Thanks!


----------



## Qvrfullmidwife

You pronounce it however your customers want LOL

garlic and chives


----------



## Sheryls Brat

Okay Vicki You made me hungry!!! 


lol congrats on making first batch of chevre Troy & michelle I can't wait till mom & I make chevre lol and vicki ya made my mouth water........ I do so love homemade cheese


----------

